# Liquid Smooth Rom 3.2



## Keifla96 (Aug 23, 2011)

If ya'll are like me ya cant leave well enough alone and love to see what else is out there. I know Liquid has been mentioned a little bit around here in the past. I was poking around for a rom and kernal for my old ladies new thunderbolt and noticed that they have it posted for the D2G as well so naturally I had to flash and see what its like http://liquidsmoothroms.com/

D2G bit.ly/vCc7hN

Well its purdy and all but the video/Camera seem to have the same problem that CM7 have had. Anybody have any luck playing with this Rom or even better any luck getting video to focus and not FC?


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Link fixed. Please make sure not to use viglink and the like. It's not taken too well if you've done it on purpose.


----------



## Keifla96 (Aug 23, 2011)

DrMacinyasha said:


> Link fixed. Please make sure not to use viglink and the like. It's not taken too well if you've done it on purpose.


Definitely not on purpose... Dont have the slightest idea what your talking about, glad its fixed though...... ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## Keifla96 (Aug 23, 2011)

So nobody played with liquid huh.......weird.


----------



## jhaury (Aug 8, 2011)

I have but not long too many things I wanted to see every rom to see which is the best for me. Now I have landed on cm7 a good 2 months now.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

Liquid was my daily driver before Galnet Miui, but the gps toggle issue was unbearable. Turning gps on and off only worked after changing the status and rebooting. It's faster at loading/killing apps than cm7 and had better battery life.


----------

